# Most evenly matched-- 1939-40 ETO



## Oreo (Jul 25, 2008)

Again, we are asking you which pair of fighters is most evenly matched in a dogfight. We are assuming everything else is equal, in terms of pilots' ability, stategic situations, etc.

Please don't say "oh, you should have included x-y-z in this poll." No, I have chosen a few based on my own thoughts. Also, please don't say "Those two never met in combat!" Well, I never said they did. However, I will try to limit the options to pairs that did or could have met in combat, with perhaps one or two intriguing exceptions.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 25, 2008)

The Spitfire/109 duel of 1940 is historic. Probably a good reason why half the people on this board are here.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah-- I almost didn't put that pairing on here because I figured a bunch of people would vote for it "just because" without considering any other options. Oh well. If I had left it out, ten thousand people would have let me know!


----------



## Freebird (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Oreo you should make your polls multi-choice, there could be several good matches, I can't pick just one. And "make votes public" is good too so we can see who voted for what.


P.S. if you put the Me110 in the poll it should have been against another twin - The Beaufighter or the Whirlwind. would be good...


----------



## Oreo (Jul 25, 2008)

freebird said:


> Hey Oreo you should make your polls multi-choice, there could be several good matches, I can't pick just one. And "make votes public" is good too so we can see who voted for what.
> 
> 
> P.S. if you put the Me110 in the poll it should have been against another twin - The Beaufighter or the Whirlwind. would be good...



OK, I'll try a multiple choice one some time, and I'll also include the Bf 110 against the Beau when I do the Western front, 1941-45. For the record, you'll find it also in my poll I already did-- Most evenly matched, MTO.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 25, 2008)

Oreo said:


> OK, I'll try a multiple choice one some time, and I'll also include the Bf 110 against the Beau when I do the Western front, 1941-45. For the record, you'll find it also in my poll I already did-- Most evenly matched, MTO.



Oh I didn't see that one, I'll take a look. Although it seems like the Me-110 was a rather poorer performer in those contests.....


I might just have to vote for the Gladiator, probably the only time it could be the "best" or the "most" in *any category*!!


----------



## kool kitty89 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think the Cr.42 vs Gladiator in the MTO thread would be closer matched though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2008)

Out of this poll I will have to go with the 109 and Spit, but the Bf 109E still held quite an advantage at this point I believe. 

The major advantage of the 109 was its fuel injection.

The 109 was a big step over the Hurricane.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2008)

The 109 certainly was a big step up over the Hurricane and as Alder says the main area of superiority of the 109E of the Spit Ia was the fuel injection, when this was fixed the match was pretty much even. Also a multi choice poll would make more sense for this type of question as others have said.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 26, 2008)

The only problem with a multi-choice poll is that it stops being a "most" thing and becomes an "is" thing, which is not what I was after. That would be like saying, "out of these twenty planes, which ones do you think were good?" which in my opinion waters down the results so much as to not make it relavent.


----------



## Juha (Jul 26, 2008)

I voted for Spit IA vs Bf 109E, I'm thinking of E-3s and -4s.

Juha


----------

